

The power of no reward (affiliate fees may backfire) - sivers
http://sivers.org/no-reward

======
webnrrd2k
I think one solution would be to include an affiliate code, and let the user
click a box to donate money _back_ to the recommender _after_ the purchase.
That way, the recommender isn't "getting a cut", but is "getting a reward".

------
cdr
Affiliate codes are usually hidden in the URL, though. You don't even notice
them unless you're paying attention (though most bloggers, LJers, etc seem to
disclaim the referral lest someone else point it out).

------
veteran
why not have code that gives reward/discount to both referrer and
recipient?..the example of late pickup is really bad because fines work very
well..so do discounts

~~~
staunch
Yeah. That's what ServerBeach does. They give the sender and the receiver
credit. The sender gets more, but the receiver gets a significant $100 off
after 3 months.

Don't believe me? Sign up for an awesome (and cheap!) dedicated server account
using my affiliate ID: 7XYHDMBU8A

[http://www.serverbeach.com/catalog/cust_ref_landing_new.php?...](http://www.serverbeach.com/catalog/cust_ref_landing_new.php?REF=7XYHDMBU8A)
(affiliate link)

The thing is, I'd recommend ServerBeach regardless of the affiliate program.
But some friends might not have signed up without the $100 off, so it's win
all around.

------
vaksel
the affiliate codes aren't really there for friends. They are there for random
website, to throw up a link and profit from people clicking on it.

